# Aluminum or Copper Bus?



## wbsb (Dec 19, 2016)

Shopping for 200' of 480V 400amp used busway.
Do you guys know of any good used surplus companies? We prefer Copper but noticing aluminum is more readily available. Any issues with Aluminum? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Google SALINGER.

You'll thank me later.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wbsb said:


> Shopping for 200' of 480V 400amp used busway.
> Do you guys know of any good used surplus companies? We prefer Copper but noticing aluminum is more readily available. Any issues with Aluminum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's rare to find copper installed as new these days. It's out there.
I've found buying new is a good option and leaving the surplus for blowups where short notice is needed.

Www.Salingerelectric.com

Not 1000 reviews of Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Aluminum is fine in buss, it's when you try to restrain it under a wire nut or screw you have too much movement.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Aluminum is fine in buss, it's when you try to restrain it under a wire nut or screw you have too much movement.


Yeah, to a degree but, I've spent decades beating the crap out of unnecessary use of copper cables.
If I design and build, it's going to be aluminum.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Yeah, to a degree but, I've spent decades beating the crap out of unnecessary use of copper cables.
> If I design and build, it's going to be aluminum.


But the cables you are talking are bigger than #12 and trying to keep them under a device screw or in a wirenut. 

How many times have you had to tighten a set screw in a lug or similar for aluminum wire?

I agree for cost and weight aluminum is fine for larger cables.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Old used aluminum bus way is risky to install, back in the day it was all aluminum. ...Modern aluminum bus way is plated and alloyed with other metals to make it more resistant to corrosion and galvanic reactions. If you choose AL, make sure its plated and alloyed.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Suncoast Power said:


> It's rare to find copper installed as new these days. It's out there.
> I've found buying new is a good option and leaving the surplus for blowups where short notice is needed.
> 
> Www.Salingerelectric.com
> ...




I installed a copper wound 75 kva step up transformer last year. What a bitch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wbsb (Dec 19, 2016)

How do I know if it's plated and alloyed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

